# World Record Yellow Bass in Lake Mendota!



## schram24 (Mar 29, 2009)

WI dnr netting operations captured a world record yellow bass this week in Lake Mendota. To see pictures of the fish and read more check out the link below.

http://www.myfishingpartner.com/mf/mfp


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Where is this at? I have never heard of a Yellow Bass or any of the places mentioned in the article. Maybe its just the photography but that thing sure does look bigger than 16.7 inches!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Guess if I had paid more attention to the original post I would have seen where it was at, lol!!


----------

